# white mold on soil... hydrogen peroxide???



## WIDOW LOVER (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi guys! I just noticed I have some white mold on top of the soil from the clones I bought. Is H2O2 the best solution? How should I mix it and apply it? I assume mix it in a spray bottle and apply to soil without getting on foliage... 
Actually, after closer inspection, there is some white powdery mold on some of the bottom leaves and maybe even the main stem...
Is it safe to spray H2O2 mixture onto the foliage also?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 1, 2012)

80percent water to 20percent milk, sprayed on and under effected areas weekly. Keep fans on the girls directly and oscillating and lower your RH...

Neem oil I heard works good(more of coating it against spores but helps). The healthy leaves that are coated will be protected against fungus and fungus already present on the leaves gets coated so it cannot achieve proper respiration or get wet and it cannot germinate/procreate/whatever, so it eventually dies. Or very least becomes alot more manageable...


...How much are you watering them? Overwatering can promote unwanted fungal growth as well...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok, im curious... if its powdery and white and on the leaves and stem itd different from bennies that live in soil....it  makes me think of bud mold  or podwery mildew and even if it isnt- its prolly not good. there are bennifical bacteria that is white that can be great for roots...but with your pics its hard to tell. powdery mildew can really fk yer grow up...a sulfur burner helps greatly, but treating just clones safers all organic spray has worked well. there are other treatments and cleaning a grow area can be important... can you post pics of the leaves and stem? it could be nothing or something!!!


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey 7g, I think I have plenty of fresh air. See the pic, I also have a 240 cfm above the kids and the ceiling fan on medium. 
I had to close the room for about 3 hours and the humidity climbed to 73%! Only the clones that I got from someone else show the mold.
I have some H2O2 in a 3% solution... are you saying mix 4 parts water with 1 part (3%) H2O2?
And is it safe to spray onto the whole plant? (They are in veg mode)
Thanks again...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 1, 2012)

you want a rh of 40-55% depending on location.... mine sticks near 50-55% with no probs...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 1, 2012)

and also...if a plant is infected with mold spores, milder or other disease or similar conditions- it will have no effect weither or not the ventilation is full bore or not- that plant is still infected...and can spread to the others through ventilation depending on setup unless treated.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 1, 2012)

WIDOW LOVER said:
			
		

> Hey 7g, I think I have plenty of fresh air. See the pic, I also have a 240 cfm above the kids and the ceiling fan on medium.
> I had to close the room for about 3 hours and the humidity climbed to 73%! Only the clones that I got from someone else show the mold.
> I have some H2O2 in a 3% solution... are you saying mix 4 parts water with 1 part (3%) H2O2?
> And is it safe to spray onto the whole plant? (They are in veg mode)
> Thanks again...


 
NO...MILK...like Moojuice...comes out of a cow, is wet and white...lol. Yes, you can spray it on the effected areas and it will not hurt. There will be no harmful residuals left...And like Trillion said, we need closer pics...


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Mar 1, 2012)

Trillions, I will try to get better close up pics. The white on the soil looks fuzzy/hairy with magnifying glass. The white on the leaves looks powdery.
I can't get a good pic of the leaves... you can kina see the soil pics...


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Mar 1, 2012)

LOL! Actual milk huh? I never heard of that...ROTFLMAO!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 1, 2012)

it really works widow...just sayin...


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 1, 2012)

You need to get eagle20 and spray those plants asap. And moving forward each and every time before heading into flower. It will vanish forever if you do this.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 1, 2012)

NICE, nouvelle, nvr heard of that product...


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Mar 1, 2012)

OK, I checked each plant and found most of them had a little mold on 1 or 2 leaves. At first I thought it was just dust or lint. I removed any leaf with mold and all lower fan leaves that weren't getting light anyhow. I increased the ceiling fan to high, moved the oscillating fan very close to the larger 8 plants, aimed the storm fan at the smaller 12 plants, lowered my humidifier setting from 50% to 45%, and turned on my dehumidifier in the next room to 45% setting. My house has been about 65% RH this last week for some reason... but the kid's room was consistently 55% except for that brief 3 hours of 73%.
I just switched the girls to flower today...

So the next question is, Should I get the 'Eagle 20 ew' and spray everything, or wait and see if I fixed the problem?
I have never had a mold problem before and I dunno how dificult it is to control and I think I caught it early... but does that matter???

I heard you shouldn't use eagle20 once in flower mode...

I was going to take my clone cuttings today but I decided to wait until I figure this out...


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 1, 2012)

Its all over. You just cant see it all. Use a blacklight if you want to see it. It prob came in if you taking in other ppls clones.

Yes. No spraying in flower. The weapons of mass destruction and you never hace to worry about either of a growers worst nightmares, mites and PM.

Eagle20 and Floramite


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 1, 2012)

I use to run soil and feed with fish emoulsion...ive seen the soil mold like that and it was nothing tilling the soil and putting a fan on them couldnt fix.

I still havent seen pics of the mold on the leaves and stems, where it is a bigger issue than just being in the soil.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2012)

WIDOW LOVER said:
			
		

> Hey 7g, I think I have plenty of fresh air. See the pic, I also have a 240 cfm above the kids and the ceiling fan on medium.
> ...



Just because they are in a large room does not mean that they have enough fresh air.  IMO, a 240 fan is not nearly large enough for that amount of plants and the size of the room (I run a fan that size in a 2 x 6 closet).  I would be running at least a couple of 450 cfm fans for a room that size.  It really doesn't do much when you recirculate the same old air in the room as the ceiling fan and oscillating fans do.  You need to actually be exchanging the air--taking the old air out and letting new air in.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 2, 2012)

Nouv's right, it's there, you just don't see it yet...

Also, not to scare anyone, but white "mold" in/on your soil can indicate a much larger problem. Look around the drain holes on the bottom of the pots, and if you start to notice the same "mold" there, you might begin to consider the possibility that you have picked up an RA infestation


----------



## dontknowmuch (Mar 11, 2012)

I have tried milk ( non fat ) for my powdery problem and it seems to hold it off for 5-8 days then I have to spray again. The guy at my grow shop gave me some compost tea that they brew and said that should help and at the very least to run a hepa filter in my space because the spores are all around landing on all my plants and spreading through my ventalation.


----------

